# Round Heater Vents



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

the new Cougar has the round heater vents up off the floor. Is there a cover to put over one if you don't want to heat that room? Floor vents you can close the vent, but what about the round vents?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Picture?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

http://dwincorp.com/product_info.php?cPath=54&products_id=277


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> http://dwincorp.com/...products_id=277


you are my hero


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

loving there is only one floor vent in the whole trailer...it is in the main bedroom. However, puzzled there is just one vent for the living area and it is as you come in the front door ? that is suppose to heat the living area? hmmm...well, we have our shakedown soon. I use a space heater most often but when at permanent site all last summer from May to Sept there were some pretty cold days in the beginning and I used furnace (old trailer).

Anyone else have just one round heater vent towards the entryway to heat the whole living area? puzzled at the design but there must be a reason.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Anyone else have just one round heater vent towards the entryway to heat the whole living area? puzzled at the design but there must be a reason.


Cougar is a Keystone product and Gilligan works for Keystone?


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I have a lot of ducting left over from the bathroom duct mod. Let me know if you need me to bring it for the 2 ducts in the Cougar living area mod at the rally. Something to take a look at anyway.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> I have a lot of ducting left over from the bathroom duct mod. Let me know if you need me to bring it for the 2 ducts in the Cougar living area mod at the rally. Something to take a look at anyway.


ok


----------

